# Boston VR 2000 sub - what's it worth??



## newtracy (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a VR 2000 and would like to get an idea on it's realistic value so I can sell it. You all seem to be quite knowledgeable....can you give me some info?? Thanks!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------

